# bob roll..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Is this guy on the Astana payroll? Dude is annoying as hell.. He makes you not want to see Contador or Astana do well.. That's all he has said the last hour.. Contador, Contador, Astana, Armstrong, Contador, Contador.. I mean dude, chill out!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

You know how Road Bike Action has the "Why do you ride" section? I've alway wanted to write in and say "So I don't have to listen to Bob Roll's self-important drivel."


----------



## Keepthemdead (Oct 24, 2006)

I really only like his messed up back in the day on tour stories otherwise he should just shut it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Is this guy on the Astana payroll? Dude is annoying as hell.. He makes you not want to see Contador or Astana do well.. That's all he has said the last hour.. Contador, Contador, Astana, Armstrong, Contador, Contador.. I mean dude, chill out!


and what the hell is in your panties tonight?

come on.. he's got to make it interesting.

Contador was fighting to take the race, instead of sitting on and doing nothing.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Bob Roll..*

Well, he's not in my panties, but he was driving me nuts.. I mean, he just keeps rattling on and on.. Paul Sherwin is even getting that way.. I mean, I like Roll, but if he's this nutty about Contador, just wait till he does a race that LA is in.. OMG, the dude will be jizzing in his pants the whole time.. I'm just saying share the love.. I loved his "Contador is causing panic" blah blah blah.. How many times did he say that and the thing was, the peleton was only 28 seconds behind! He wasn't causing panic.. I understand he's trying to make it exciting, but he goes a little over board with it..


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Mosovich said:


> Is this guy on the Astana payroll?


I like hearing Bob Roll work the mike vs. being shunned to the field to do spot interviews, like in the ToC. More Bob Roll!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

He was focusing on the highlight of the race at the time. The last 25 km was pretty interesting - so he went with it - just so happens Conty was the one stirring the pot.

When the pack is together and nobody is doing anything - you notice the announcers are struggling with info / stories to keep it interesting.

IMHO it is not as easy to comment on a bike race, as it is many other sports - they do a good job.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Bobke rocks!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Turn off the sound. I like him and he has a clue.......


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I do like Bob's verbose verbal diarherra alot


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

[sarcasm]That Bobke knows nothing about professional cycling. My Cat 5, fat boy butt could whip him any day.[/sarcasm]

Ever think that VS is pushing the Astana/Armstrong/Contador angle every chance they get? They're getting serious numbers from that angle that they lost post Lance/Floyd. They're in the business of getting people to watch, and like it or not that's what sells. If they can generate some interest in other riders/teams along the way, so much the better. Lance will be done in a year or two, and there's nobody else that can hold the American public's interest at this time. Contador wouldn't be a blip on the American viewers radar if it wasn't for Lance. They know all of this.For the moment, they're riding this wave for all that it's worth- they know it won't last forever.

Like it or not, Lance brings in the viewers, which means those of us in the US can see more races.

My cup is half full here. As has been mentioned, you can always turn off the sound.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

are you serious?

first off, VS coverage has always been about postal/disco/astana/lance/english speaking riders. this is nothing new.

second, astana/contador was what the stage was all about. plus, conti was either in the break or off the front almost the entire time they were able to sho wthe race.

third, conti was the GC favorite. had a burning stage 1, team mistakes took away the jersey, he got it back with a spectacular solo, then was attacked until he bled out the eyeballs and lost the yellow. due to not eating/drinking. LA was twittering some "insights" about the ride. since LA threw his hat back in the ring, there has been a theory (for some of us) that astana will leave conti cold. taking into account the isolation of levi during ToC, and then Conti, the overall favorite GT team looks to be having communication issues. and i dont mean bad radios during ToC.

even though they are pretty biased, they followed the lead story of this stage, race, and season.

and bobke is an institution. id rather have him with bob or phil than any other "commentator" they have tried.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

weltyed said:


> are you serious?
> 
> first off, VS coverage has always been about postal/disco/astana/lance/english speaking riders. this is nothing new.
> 
> ...


I agree, although less so about the active conspiracy against riders who aren't Lance.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Another Bobke supporter here. That last stage in Paris-Nice was exciting. Actually gripping. I was pulling for Conti, whether Paul or Bobke spiced it up more than they needed to. Conti sure had ball$ to try to pull off the improbable.

Plus, I'll take that banter any day, over hearing how an announcer might predict that the peloton would catch them in the last km. That ruins it for me.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

So, we're whining about Bobke when one of the alternatives is Craig Hummer, the favorite bobble-head announcer of VS?? Bobke's experience in the peleton gives him credibility, something that a babbling idiot like Hummer will never have.

Yeah, Bobke's quirky. "Colorful". Sometimes trips over his own tongue. So what? I'll take that over a smooth-talking (but ignorant) announcer any day.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I love Bobke!
BTW- he was a big part of Lance's first comeback, so of course he's going to talk about LA/Astana/et al.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't forget we could have that women comedian from the TOC. Astana is the interesting team this year, fighting for redemption after being left out of races last year. They have something to prove so they are going to make the races interesting.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> Is this guy on the Astana payroll? Dude is annoying as hell.. He makes you not want to see Contador or Astana do well.. That's all he has said the last hour.. Contador, Contador, Astana, Armstrong, Contador, Contador.. I mean dude, chill out!


I'm with you. Even though I have no idea what Bob does or say (I don't get Versus in the french speaking part of Canada), I still prefer neutral commentators like cycling tv's Martin McCrossan and Magnus Backstead.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They (and Versus) think that they have to hype Astana ( the former Disco, the former former Postal team) in order to keep Americans interested in cycling. 

I think their "business model" (I DO detest that term) is to get Americans cheering for this team so that they feel be all happy when Contador wins the Tour this year. I'm sure they figure that Contador is the odds on favorite to win this year. 

I think that Versus hopes this will translate into more interest in the sport and thus bigger ad $$ for their coverage. 

So Bobke is just callin' the company line here. He's payed to talk them up and boy, does he. 

/ For the record, I am not an Astana fan.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I play the "Paul Sherwin Drinking Game." I take a swig of beer everytime he says "front end of the main field." I was sloshed in the first half hour.

I like Bobke. Contador was the story in the last stage. He went down fighting and made what could have been a parade into an interesting day.

And I can't stand Craig Hummer.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Richard said:


> I play the "Paul Sherwin Drinking Game." I take a swig of beer everytime he says "front end of the main field." I was sloshed in the first half hour.
> 
> .



You could get sloshed faster if you added the word roundabout and not the traffic control device, "this breakaway is roundabout 4 kilometers from the finish".


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Watching Paris-Nice on Versus the other night was almost unbareable after watching ToC online. I think it was repeated about 50 times that Conti was a sure bet, then a sure loss and was not fighting for pride. I understand that the attack he put in was huge, important, etc. but a little random and off topic banter isn't so bad. Tell us back stories or something rather than just repeating something so many times.

The ToC online coverage was nice because they had random guests, stories, etc. as the race went on.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I like Bopke. 

If you hate on him the cycling gods will extract a terrible fine.

Just sayin...


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Every time you tread on Bobke, God kills a kitten.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> I love Bobke!
> BTW- he was a big part of Lance's first comeback, so of course he's going to talk about LA/Astana/et al.


In what way?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I liked that poster of him, naked on a stationary trainer. Who cares what he says, he looks.....good?...so that is all that counts...

Seriously, it is sort of refreshing to have an un-pretentious guy like Roll on any kinda TV..He's a clown and he doesn't pretend to be all cool an sophisticated like some former participant sports announcers do...
Don Hanson


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> I like hearing Bob Roll work the mike vs. being shunned to the field to do spot interviews, like in the ToC. More Bob Roll!


Amen, Bob's the man. He's the only cycling commentator with a sense of humor.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I like Bob because he looks and acts like a man. His jacked up teeth, big hands, ugly mug. Nothing sissy about Bob.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

All I want is more commercials, because there aren't enough on versus. 15 minutes of racing on a 2 hour show. Unless its a time trial, then I want to watch paint dry in a really humid room.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Guys, guys, guys..*

I didn't say I didn't like Bob Roll or hated him, I just said I wish he'd spread the wealth insteading plugging one team.. Gee, I feel like you guys have condemed me to hell.. 

So, while I share your enthusiasm, I just want the wealth spread a bit.. Give Garmin some love, they ARE the only AMERICAN pro tour team.. I'm sure Garmin would like some exposure.. Why should a US company get in the sport if all everyone talks about is Astana.. 

I know, I know.. I'd better just get used to it, it's already started with Lance doing Milan SanRemo.. (which I'm glad he's doing) Not too many articles on the favorites, just articles on Astana who aren't even a classics team..


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bob roll needs to regrow those crazy muttonchops. And plug nothing be terrible 3rd tier squads. "Ah, there's Aributel at the back again, what a great squad!." "Milram's getting shelled again on the climb, I love their consistency!"


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Mosovich said:


> Well, he's not in my panties, but he was driving me nuts.. I mean, he just keeps rattling on and on.. Paul Sherwin is even getting that way.. I mean, I like Roll, but if he's this nutty about Contador, just wait till he does a race that LA is in.. OMG, the dude will be jizzing in his pants the whole time.. I'm just saying share the love.. I loved his "Contador is causing panic" blah blah blah.. How many times did he say that and the thing was, the peleton was only 28 seconds behind! He wasn't causing panic.. I understand he's trying to make it exciting, but he goes a little over board with it..


Any yet you watch! How very interesting!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Richard said:


> I play the "Paul Sherwin Drinking Game." I take a swig of beer everytime he says "front end of the main field." I was sloshed in the first half hour.
> 
> I like Bobke. Contador was the story in the last stage. He went down fighting and made what could have been a parade into an interesting day.
> 
> And I can't stand Craig Hummer.


OMFG...running joke with me and my riding buds...same thing, but we substitute "front end of the main field" with "Lance Armstrong"

ON TO BOBKE.....hes gone ahead and ditchied his mocking of the Tour Day Frantz. Has he ever fessed up why? Im thinking ASO finally got sick of it and said that if VS wants to continue covering the event, they get Bobke in line or get someone who is more respectful of the event. But thats just my guess.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> Well, he's not in my panties, but he was driving me nuts.. I mean, he just keeps rattling on and on.. Paul Sherwin is even getting that way.. I mean, I like Roll, but if he's this nutty about Contador, just wait till he does a race that LA is in.. OMG, the dude will be jizzing in his pants the whole time.. I'm just saying share the love.. I loved his "Contador is causing panic" blah blah blah.. How many times did he say that and the thing was, the peleton was only 28 seconds behind! He wasn't causing panic.. I understand he's trying to make it exciting, but he goes a little over board with it..


The fact he caused panic was why they did a lot to chase him down and even then, he was still away. He went very early too. Just sayin.

Ymmv.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> Watching Paris-Nice on Versus the other night was almost unbareable after watching ToC online. I think it was repeated about 50 times that Conti was a sure bet, then a sure loss and was not fighting for pride. I understand that the attack he put in was huge, important, etc. but a little random and off topic banter isn't so bad. Tell us back stories or something rather than just repeating something so many times.
> 
> The ToC online coverage was nice because they had random guests, stories, etc. as the race went on.


I have Sean Kelly on Eurosport.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Add the "I'll tell you what" to the drinking game and you'll end up in the hospitol. I hate that expression as much as all the teenagers that drop the "actually" word into sentences for no good reason. Those commentators drive me crazy. I wish we could have a well educated, soft spoken commentator that knows the teams, and riders, and some history that involves present day riders and events instead of three "i raced in the 70's" guys. I like the interviews with Vaughters, and would like someone with his experence, and speaking style to comment on the action. 

We need an "American Idol" style competition to choose that next great american cycling announcer. I would work for next to nothing to go to Europe to sit and watch cycling all day long and comment on the action.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

You are all WAY off on the drinking game. "Completely and utterly" is easily his #1 saying. Drink two shots if he descibes Jens Voight as a "boxer", always "fighting with his machine".
Now, Bob seems pretty harmless to me. Frankly I wish they would mine him for more memories of his pro days. No he wasnt a great pro, but as an american, its hard to believe he was part of the rag tag 7-11 frontiersman of american cycling. Has to be some great stories from that era. Hell, he was part of Hampstons victory, no? And show me that clip of him throwing his bike after he broke a chain in ?, and got clipped at the line. Is that on you tube? Astana is also getting an extra helping of support (compared to, say, Garmin) because they got royally screwed last year, according to many.
Did anyone notice that in the TOC it seemed riders embraced the interview a little more when it was Bob with the mic? I think he would get better interviews than anyone else, put him at the finish in TDF.


----------



## wilier-pete (Feb 17, 2008)

teoteoteo said:


> You could get sloshed faster if you added the word roundabout and not the traffic control device, "this breakaway is roundabout 4 kilometers from the finish".


Or even faster if you add "If you touch your brakes you'll lose 20 places in the field" or "The shadow boxing is over" or "It's mano a mano" or "Wearing the yellow jersey makes you ride like two men" or, oh I'll stop there but I could go on....


----------

